# Yamaha 2000's and BERG tank



## jaymeangreen (Sep 9, 2013)

Purchased 2 yamaha 2000's and a berg extended tank from wise sales . The Berg tank would shut the generators off after a few minutes ,seems they dont vent properly. I called wise and they had me call manufacturer who told me its not their problem because they are not made to run the yamaha 2000's because they dont have a fuel pump and wise should not be advertising them to do so. I called wise back and told them what they said and the person at wise seemed surprised by that. I am now in limbo waiting to see what they will do about it.


----------



## jaymeangreen (Sep 9, 2013)

Update: Wise has offered to exchange the yamahas for hondas . I appreciate their help and customer service. Its a real shame because i really liked the yamaha generators.


----------



## Dqalex (Nov 25, 2012)

There is a great video on Youtube where a guy load tested them both using a watt meter. The Honda EU2000 went above 2000 watts.


----------



## jaymeangreen (Sep 9, 2013)

Dqalex , i know many people like the hondas and im sure they will be fine ,but i would have preferred the yamahas except 1 big issue. They dont have a reasonable way to run a bigger fuel tank and without it i only get 5 hrs run time on my camper with the AC going . When researching them it stated (on a few websites that sell them )that the BERG tanks would work with the yamaha 2000's but that is not the case due to them not having a fuel pump. I was posting about this so if anyone was thinking of running the yamahas that they understand that they will be limited in run time . It may not matter to some but i wish i had known before and saved myself some trouble


----------



## Dqalex (Nov 25, 2012)

If you have your heart set on Yamaha check out on Guy on YouTube Pinellas Power. He has many setup's for extended run tanks. If anyone can point you in the right direction he can.


----------



## jaymeangreen (Sep 9, 2013)

Thanks for the info Dqalex, I checked it out but it seemed like a lot of trouble to go thru and i would have to do it twice which was very expensive. I do believe his system is about the only thing out there that will work reliably right now ,just not very practical. Im just going to exchange them for the hondas and im sure ill be just as happy with them as the yamahas.With more people starting to run these small generators parallel i do believe yamaha needs to think about this extended tank thing a little more. Until then people should think hard about how they plan on using these small generators, if 5 or so hours run time is not a concern then they have the option for either but if you want longer run times out of the smaller generator, Honda is the best choice right now.


----------



## Dqalex (Nov 25, 2012)

I use them for my home as well as my Dairy Queen. I wanted an extended fuel tank for my EU6500 but its a no go at this time. The kit is just far too expensive and the more I read about the NG conversion on the EU6500 I'm just not ready to take a chance yet. My EU2000's both each have a Berg tank. I hope to see around 3 days on them on my next blackout


----------



## jaymeangreen (Sep 9, 2013)

Once i get the hondas and have a chance to run them at my camp ill come back on and let you know what i think about the comparison between the yamaha and the hondas other than the fuel pump which ended up being a bigger issue to me than i thought it would.


----------



## GenXDirect.com (Aug 17, 2014)

*BERGS unit and Yamaha 2000's*



jaymeangreen said:


> Once i get the hondas and have a chance to run them at my camp ill come back on and let you know what i think about the comparison between the yamaha and the hondas other than the fuel pump which ended up being a bigger issue to me than i thought it would.


You can run the BERGS unit as an elevated tank solution for the 2000's but we have only tested it on a single not a dual. The manufacturer doesn't sell them targeted that way, but they do work as long as the tank is elevated and you're running a BERGS I not a BERGS II

Hope this helps! We sell the systems for all available models with a lifetime warranty to boot!


----------



## Waypoint (Jan 28, 2014)

Dqalex said:


> My EU2000's both each have a Berg tank. I hope to see around 3 days on them on my next blackout


Three days would be a stretch in my experience, but your loads may be less than mine. Or you're running a bigger external tank.

We put an EU2000 on a neighbor's house after Sandy and his loads were very modest...natural gas water baseboard heat (< 1 amp continuous, no startup surge), a few lights, and a flat screen TV. With a 6-gal external tank he was refueling every other day, with about 1 to 1.5 gallons of gas remaining in the external tank. 

He was not running his fridge. By the time we located a gen for him, the contents had spoiled so there was no point.

Based on this as well as my own experience running a Kipor knockoff of the EU2000 for 5 days after the 2011 October snowstorm, I'd say 1 gallon per 8 hours is the baseline for planning purposes.


----------

